# nieve carbonica



## scamper

Can someone please suggest the correct English term for *nieve carbónica*?  It is used to chill foodstuffs (in the case of my translation - grape must) and I'm sure that carbonic snow isn't going to mean much!

Please help!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Hello, Scamper.

According to EuroDicAutom:

*carbonic snow / carbon dioxide snow*

I hope this helps.

Eva


----------



## scamper

Well Eva, I would never have thought that a literal translation would have made any sense, but you're right!

Thank you so very much!


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Something else to confirm this is right:

From www.iacworld.com:



> Carbon dioxide is soluble in water and alcohol, it becomes liquid at five atmospheres of pressure and at -56 degrees Celsius. Under normal pressure, part of it evaporates and part becomes solidified forming dry ice (solid carbon anhydrous or *carbonic snow*), used to maintain low temperatures: -89 degrees Celsius.



Sometimes things are quite simple... 

Eva


----------



## scamper

thanks again Eve, i apprciate it


----------



## EVAVIGIL

You are welcome!
Eva


----------



## lpfr

Lo siento por EuroDicAutom, pero las traducciones que da no son muy populares en Google.
  En cambio la que yo conocía: "*dry ice*" tiene 2 440 000 entradas.
  En español también se lo llama "hielo seco".


----------



## scamper

OK thanks for your contribution, I'll check it out and see which fits best.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

Ya conocéis mi postura sobre elegir un término por la cantidad de entradas en Google. Se puede encontrar de todo.
Así que no ser popular en Google me parece todo un elogio.
A propósito, también aparece dry ice como traducción de hielo seco.
Es tu decisión, Scamper.
Eva


----------



## scamper

Según este enlace, existe las 2 cosas aunque no está claro si son elementos distintos o parecidos.
http://www.icv.fr/kiosqueuk/flash/flash12uk.htm

He ido con "carbonic snow" al final pero gracias a los dos.


----------



## lpfr

EVAVIGIL said:


> Ya conocéis mi postura sobre elegir un término por la cantidad de entradas en Google. Se puede encontrar de todo.
> Así que no ser popular en Google me parece todo un elogio.
> A propósito, también aparece dry ice como traducción de hielo seco.


  Estoy de acuerdo contigo que el hecho de ser popular en Google no es una prueba. Pero no pienso que deba ser considerado como una tara.
  Y en este caso particular, la relación entre las cantidades de las dos apariciones no se puede ignorar.
  Si fui a verificar "dry ice" es porque es la traducción que yo conocía desde hace años. Lo mismo para el español "hielo seco". El término "nieve carbónica" es un término correcto y poco utilizado. En cambio nunca había oído utilizar "carbonic snow".


----------



## lpfr

scamper said:


> Según este enlace, existe las 2 cosas aunque no está claro si son elementos distintos o parecidos.
> http://www.icv.fr/kiosqueuk/flash/flash12uk.htm


  He leído el enlace.
  Te afirmo (100% seguro) que "dry ice" y "carbonic snow" son lo mismo. Son anhídrido carbónico (CO2) al estado sólido. En francés (el sitio es francés) se dice "carboglace" o "neige carbonique".
  Te sugiero de buscar en este sítio "carboglace" en francés pidiendo las traducciones en español y en inglés. Obtendrás todas las traducciones utilizadas en los tres idiomas.
  Cuanto a cual utilizar... ya te he dicho lo que yo pienso.


----------



## papillon

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con *lpfr*. Dry ice es el termino que se usa en inglés, por lo menos en EEUU. La verdad es que nunca había escuchado lo de _carbonic snow_, lo veo como una traducción directa del castellano.


----------



## scamper

OK guys, you've certainly put a lot of work into this!

I will review the vocabulary accordingly.  Thanks for your help, it is much appreciated.


----------

